# using staroptions for direct exchange



## djp (Feb 16, 2006)

I undertand that using your staroptions at a svn resort that is  not your home resort and renting the unit is against the rules. But is there any rule against using options and booking a resort that is not your home resort and doing a direct exchange? For instance I would have interest in a direct exchange with someone who owns dvc or a marriott in a location with no svn, and I imagine I would have more success getting that direct exchange for a 2br at wkorv or harborside (if I were able to get the reservation) than I would at my home resort-SMV. Is this ok to do, anyone out there done it?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 16, 2006)

There is a recent thread about owners who have used Staroptions for an exchange, and they rented the week, with Starwood's blessing.    So I can't imagine that they would care if you did a direct exchange with an "option week."


----------

